# لمن لا يعرف قيمة المرأة



## فيبى 2010 (1 يونيو 2008)

*المرأة والحزن 

للمراة مع الحزن صفحات ، وللحزن في حياة المرأة قواميس ومجلدات ، وأنظر إلى المراة كيف تمسك بأناملها ذاك القلم ، وكأنه سلاح لها ضد كل حزن يجابهها ، لتقتل وحدتها ، وتعيش حزنها على أوراق الذكريات ، بصفحات مضيئة عبر الزمن ، فهي تجيد صناعة الكلام بعناية ، وتختار الكلمات عن قصد ، لتغرز حروفها في قلب كل حزن يجابهها ، لتتعمد قتله ولو .. للحظات ، مع سابق الإصرار والترصد ، ليستقبلها الإبداع ، وليرحب بها الإمتاع ، فيتيه الشعر هائما في فكرها ، لأنها أثبتت عبقريتها في بحوره ، واستوطنت قوافيه ، لتكسب جمهوره ، لتعيش أكثر من الشعر نفسه ، لأنها أصابت كبد المعاني بقلمها ، فقد أوجزت الأقوال ، لتصادقها كل الأفعال .
المرأة والحب 

لا يعيش الحب بدون إمرأة ، لأن الحب يعرف المراة ، فهي رقيقة المشاعر ، جميلة الإحساس ، والحب هو أرق كلمة في دفتر الوجود ، وأغلى حرفين في قاموس الحياة ، لأنه صلة روح بروح ، ورفقة قلب إلى قلب ، فالحب لا يستغني أبدا عنها ، لأنها هي من أوجدته ، وهي من سحرته ، وهي من فتنته ، فهو يعرف أنه بدونها سيطرد من القلوب ، لأن قصور القلوب هي المرأة ، ولكم إنبهر هذا الحب من حكمتها ، ولكم خاف من غضبها ، ولكم تعجب من صبرها ، لأنه قد أيقن بعد نظرها ، الذي ترجم له إخلاصها ، ليشهد ها هذا الحب بوفائها ، لأن الحب هو قتيل العيون ، ولكن أي عيون .. إنها عيون المرأة التاريخية الجمال ، والباسقة بالحنان ، لغتها الدموع ، وسحرها الصمت ، ونظرتها هي الإبداع .



المرأة والوفاء 


للمراة مع الوفاء حديث طويل الأيام ، وللوفاء مع المرأة منزل يتجدد في كل يوم ، لأن المرأة أدهشت الوفاء بمعانيها الفائقة ، فقد رآها الوفاء كصورة خلاّبة ، تفرد بها الزمان على أبجديته ، فالمرأة تفوقت بوفائها لثراء تجربتها ، ولقوة موهبتها ، ولصدق محبتها ، وصحة قلبها ، وجلال رثائها ، وانظر إلى القلم كيف تمسكه أناملها لتعزغ أنشودة وفائها على نهر أوراق الخريف الماضي ، والذي تتساقط أوراقه على ميادين الثقافة في كل بحر ، وفي كل مكتن .


المرأة والصمت 


للصمت مع المرأة حكايات ، هي بطلة للروايات ، تجعلك حائرا في طبعها ، في الوقت الذي تجبرك على إحترام صمتها ، تمر من حولها أزمات طاحنة .. وتجدها صامته ، وتأتي عليها الكرب الساحقة .. وتجدها صامتة ، وتزورها كل يوم البلايا الماحقة .. وتجدها صامتة .
حيرت الزمن ، وأسرت الدهر ، وكأنك تسمع صمتها .. ، لأن قلبها دائما يغادر في جوانح الأيام ، فهي تقرأ الحياة بمعناها ، من بدايتها إلى أقصاها ، فروحها تنصهر بمعاناتها ، وتذوب أحشائها لمأساتها ، أن قضيتها الدموع ، ولغتها الخالدة .. الصمت ، لأنها تعرف أن الحياة دائما تضيق بأعدائها ، لتشاهد حياتها وكأنها لوحة حزينة ، لا ينفعها كلام ، ولا يبكيها فؤاد ، ولكن هذه المرأة تعرف أنها قد حفرت عنفوانها في ذاكرة الأجيال ، ونقشت كبريائها في ضمائر البشر*​


----------



## just member (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لمن لا يعرف قيمة المرأة*

*موضوع روعة *
*ميرسى بجد*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لمن لا يعرف قيمة المرأة*

*شكرا على الموضوع يافيبى خليتينى افتخر بأنى مرأة
ههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## candy shop (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لمن لا يعرف قيمة المرأة*

موضوع جميل واى اوى يا فيبى

ميرسى يا قمر​


----------



## الحانوتى (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لمن لا يعرف قيمة المرأة*

*ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل يا اخت فيبى 
بس زى ما فى صفات اللى انتى كتباها على المراءه فى نفس الصفات للرجل 
واكيد فهمانى
اخطيت سمحنى
صليلى​*


----------



## سيزار (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لمن لا يعرف قيمة المرأة*

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

موضوع جديد

المرأه واللماضه ..ازاى تكونى امرأه لمضه .. ترقبوا العدد القادم 

ههههههههههههههههه

موضوع حلو كتير تسلمى يا فيبى​


----------



## سيزار (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لمن لا يعرف قيمة المرأة*

اعتقد ان الموضوع دا مش مكانه هنا .. ممكن يكون ركن الاجتماعيات والشباب


----------



## فيبى 2010 (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لمن لا يعرف قيمة المرأة*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *موضوع روعة *
> *ميرسى بجد*​



ميرسى لمرورك ياجوجو نورت الموضوع​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لمن لا يعرف قيمة المرأة*



nonogirl89 قال:


> *شكرا على الموضوع يافيبى خليتينى افتخر بأنى مرأة
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ربنا يباركك*​



ميرسى لمرورك ياقمر نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لمن لا يعرف قيمة المرأة*



candy Shop قال:


> موضوع جميل واى اوى يا فيبى
> 
> ميرسى يا قمر​



ميرسى لمرورك ياكاندى نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لمن لا يعرف قيمة المرأة*



الحانوتى قال:


> *ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل يا اخت فيبى
> بس زى ما فى صفات اللى انتى كتباها على المراءه فى نفس الصفات للرجل
> واكيد فهمانى
> اخطيت سمحنى
> صليلى​*



ميرسى لمرورك ياباشا نورت الموضوع​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لمن لا يعرف قيمة المرأة*



سيزار قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> موضوع جديد
> 
> ...



ميرسى لمرورك ياسيزار نورت الموضوع​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لمن لا يعرف قيمة المرأة*



سيزار قال:


> اعتقد ان الموضوع دا مش مكانه هنا .. ممكن يكون ركن الاجتماعيات والشباب



اة ياعم سيزار عامل فيها مشرف

هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## سيزار (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لمن لا يعرف قيمة المرأة*



فيبى 2010 قال:


> اة ياعم سيزار عامل فيها مشرف
> 
> هههههههههههههههه​



*****************

ايون عجبتك قوى ياختى اه اعمل مشرف فيها ايه وفيها ايه لما الواحد يشرف ويوجع دماغه هههههه

لا ياستى دى راى مش اكتر عشان تعم الفائده

وتشكرى كتير
باى


----------



## فيبى 2010 (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لمن لا يعرف قيمة المرأة*



سيزار قال:


> *****************
> 
> ايون عجبتك قوى ياختى اه اعمل مشرف فيها ايه وفيها ايه لما الواحد يشرف ويوجع دماغه هههههه
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههههههه
لازم يعنى وجع الدماغ  رايك احتفظ بى لنفسك ههههه​


----------



## وليم تل (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لمن لا يعرف قيمة المرأة*

شكرا فيبى
على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لمن لا يعرف قيمة المرأة*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا فيبى
> على الموضوع الرائع
> مودتى​



_ميرسى لمرورك ياوليم نورت الموضوع​_


----------



## sameh7610 (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لمن لا يعرف قيمة المرأة*



> لمن لا يعرف قيمة المرأة



انتى يا فيبى مش مبالغة شويه

خلى عندك ضمير شويه

هههههههه

بس موضوع جميل

ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لمن لا يعرف قيمة المرأة*



sameh7610 قال:


> ​
> انتى يا فيبى مش مبالغة شويه
> 
> خلى عندك ضمير شويه
> ...


_
هههههههههههههههههههههه


ميرسى ياباشا نورت الموضوع​_


----------



## maramero (11 فبراير 2010)

*مرسي كتير علي الموضوع الجميل *​


----------



## Mason (16 فبراير 2010)

_ميرسى فيبى_
_ موضوع جميل جداااااا_
_ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك_​


----------

